# Check my production ratios large parking lot



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm thinking...
Storms under 10in:
1 wheel loader(14ft box) + 1 snow blower for walks
Storms over 10in:
2 wheel loader(14ft box) + snow blower for walks


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

by the way its 16 acres about 700,000 sq ft


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

how soon do they expect it cleared? I think you're absolutely insane to think you can clear all that in a timely fashion with one machine. What happens when it starts snowing @ 9am and goes until 6am? 

There are a lot of variables. Maybe if you have no time limit you can get away with one machine but if that lot has to be kept clean (which i bet is required) then you're going to need both loaders and a truck on-site. Remember not all storms come at 10pm and end at 4-5am haha


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like a retail lot to me. Either way, you'll never keep the customers happy with that little of equipment. I wouldn't touch it without at least 2 loaders and a bare minimum of 1 truck, and a minimum of 2 snow blowers. How are you gonna salt 16 acres with the equipment listed? But I like to get me lots done and move on to the next.....


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

agreed. 10" is a lot of snow to push and your times are going to be completely different from a 2" storm to a 10" storm. I would put 2 wheel loaders on that site regardless, plus either a skid with a plow or a pick up to do some of the smaller stuff. 

Generally speaking depending on operator, type of snow, etc. You can probably expect about 3 acres per hour with a 14' pusher so that being said. 2 wheel loaders is going to probably be about 3-4 hours or so, for a 1-3.9" snowfall. That way you can push the snow back stack it better, etc. Maybe 1-2 hours for skid loader doing clean up work and tight areas that the wheel loaders can fit. 

If you put a skid on that site, id get one with either a plow or preferably one with the kage system. then you can plow and or push depending on the area. 

Id have 1 wheel loader start up in the top lot, another start in bottom right lot, then when the guy is done up top, he can come and help finish up the bottom lot. Skid steer starts clearing out all of then entrances, then works in the back of the lot. When all the lots are cleared up, he can go around and clean up around islands or where ever else needs to be cleaned up, while the loaders stack up the piles better.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:..........One Loader will be no where near what the Customer and the site needs....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Man that's large .....


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Theres a site my be probably about around 2 million square feet or so, i did a rough measurement on google earth and its somewhere around there. They send, 3 large wheel loaders with 16 ft pushers there, 3 skid loaders with kage systems, and 4 1 ton pick ups with 9.2 boss vs on them. Those guys are there for probably easily 3-4 hours with all that equipment. 

When we got hit with a blizzard that dumped about 30" of snow on us in under 8 hours, they had 10 wheel loaders there, along with about 4 large dumps, all the skids and the trucks. That equipment was there for easily 10 hours, then the usual equipment was plowing another 5 or 6 hours after that, cleaning things up.

Just make sure if you have a big storm you can cover yourself. But 1 wheel loader isnt nearly enough. 2 is good, but 2 with a skid and you will be set.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

bristolturf;1255306 said:


> Theres a site my be probably about around 2 million square feet or so, i did a rough measurement on google earth and its somewhere around there. They send, 3 large wheel loaders with 16 ft pushers there, 3 skid loaders with kage systems, and 4 1 ton pick ups with 9.2 boss vs on them. Those guys are there for probably easily 3-4 hours with all that equipment.
> 
> When we got hit with a blizzard that dumped about 30" of snow on us in under 8 hours, they had 10 wheel loaders there, along with about 4 large dumps, all the skids and the trucks. That equipment was there for easily 10 hours, then the usual equipment was plowing another 5 or 6 hours after that, cleaning things up.
> 
> Just make sure if you have a big storm you can cover yourself. But 1 wheel loader isnt nearly enough. 2 is good, but 2 with a skid and you will be set.


2 million square feet +/- = 46 acres now that's a big site.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

its a large shopping plaza, with a bunch of smaller strip malls in front of it, as well as a large 7 acre movie theater behind it. Some of them get done by the same company, but some dont, but the stuff they do adds up to around 2mil sqft. Probably an additional 5 acres or so they dont do. However, two of the big stores, a target and a jewel osco food store moved out of there, so theres two big parking lots not even being plowed, roughly 3 acres. So if they had all the lot to plow, im sure another wheel loader, or at least another skid would be brought into the site. Still a 40+ acre site, is huge.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2 12ft pushers will do a good job, we have a similiar site that we've done for over 20 years. The problem I see with using 1 loader is what happens if it breaks down?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

grassguy123;1254987 said:


> I'm thinking...


You best re-think this.

:laughing:

Why don't you have to do the city/perimeter walks?


----------

